# Abstract watercolor - constructive feedback welcome



## henrycolchado (Feb 22, 2014)

I do art as a hobby. Check out my abstract watercolor paintings. Any feedback is appreciated. I'm always looking for ways to improve my designs.

see more abstract watercolor samples


----------



## Don (Feb 19, 2014)

Very strong with the primaries! I have bad internet, so i can't follow your link- but the thumbnail makes me want to look at more of what you got in the watercolors...


----------

